# Shiny tyres



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures? I don't know whether to buy any tyre gloss stuff!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

People on here usually always use a tireshine, personally i think it looks excellent.

Look at the difference! [not my pic btw]


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

There are some great pictures here http://bromoco.co.uk/rubberdub.aspx

What do you think?


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

fleagala said:


> Does anyone have any pictures? I don't know whether to buy any tyre gloss stuff!


best stuff i've ever used is autosmarts highstyle it actually produces a reflection on the rubber can apear quite greasey tho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and my dad loves the right hand side the mucky one hell say you not putting that shiny stuff on are you.well am not going to spend half a day on your car and leave tyres am i.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Rubber "Dub" will last for months
It was you guys that inspired the formulation now you can buff and detail the tyres like you can the paintwork...for a perfect finish.

So what do you think?

Anyone want to do a product test?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Anyone want to do a product test?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

me me

had a look at your site


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yes i sure will ill put it on a wide range of tyres for you


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

looks promising, like the fact that you can leave it matt or buff to a desired shine 

look forward to trying it out


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Nice one mate


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bromoco said:


> Rubber "Dub" will last for months
> It was you guys that inspired the formulation now you can buff and detail the tyres like you can the paintwork...for a perfect finish.
> 
> So what do you think?
> ...


I've yet to find a product that lasts for any length of time and will be interested in trying your product, when will it be going on sale?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

email sent


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

will make a big impact if it does last that long, looks like its a paste or in solid form? not a liquid or gel like most.
the pictures on the site look great. love the fact that its dry and wont fling or get dust stuck to it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

that one shot sounds good i do alot of miles in my van so may be a good un to get


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

bromoco said:


> Anyone want to do a product test?


I'll test it for you if you want to send me a sample. :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

to the original poster, here is a tyre dressed with megs endurance. The tyre looks good but if not buffed off will stay sticky and will fling off up the side of the car. i found that if i buffed it off you get more of a matt finish.









now if it was me id hang on a little while till the rubberdub comes out as if that works like it says then it will be miles ahead of the others.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

bromoco said:


> Anyone want to do a product test?


Go on then


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

That stuff does look good. When is it out?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to try some too - I've tried nearly every dressing on the market without success.

How much will Rubber Dub be?


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Rubberdub looks good, I would be up for a product test. Thanks


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i would love to try some aswell if theres anymore going. sounds like it could be a good product. my favorite ive found so far is megs indurence but as said it does like to fling up the side of the car.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm yet too find one that lasts longer than a couple of days.......i'd love to try it out...think i may be a little late tho


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

I'm also interested in a trial of rubber dub looks very promising. I hat tyres looking dirty and grey so have to apply stuff around once a week!

I'm willing to pay postage and whatever for the ammount. How much is it planned to retail at?


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

I've personally always used blackfire tyre gel. I find it's durability amazing! In the summer season, can last up to 4 weeks on my car. 2 thin layers for a glossy finish or a single one for a matt finish. Never experienced any of the flinging problems associated with gels though.


----------



## Crazy American (May 9, 2009)

bromoco said:


> Rubber "Dub" will last for months
> It was you guys that inspired the formulation now you can buff and detail the tyres like you can the paintwork...for a perfect finish.
> 
> So what do you think?
> ...


Will last for Months...

I would love to test this product. :thumb:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone tried duragloss tyre shine?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

I will try to get back to you all asap

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

bromoco said:


> There are some great pictures here http://bromoco.co.uk/rubberdub.aspx
> 
> What do you think?


would also like to try this!


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd love to test this product too


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wouldnt mind sampling these on the Goodyears. Very interesting product specs. All the +positives of good tyre enhancing product, but without the -negatives associated with them.

Rash


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys

:thumb:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

any pictures of some shiny tyres?


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I never used to buff Megs endurance after i applied it. 

I done one layer, left it for an hour or 2 then put another layer on and ive never had the fling problem that every is supposed to get.

If rubberdub lasts as long as it says and keepsthe same finish then i think it will be a big hit although most people will still like to put a dressing on their tyres every wash


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Why do you think that?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i for one will be happy to only do it once in a while takes a good amount of time to apply


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

bromoco said:


> Why do you think that?


Its part of the wash routine tbh


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

This thread has been well and truly hijacked


----------



## Shetlander (May 12, 2009)

Just bought some Megs tyre gel and then today find this. Looks excellent and cant wait to try/buy some. How far away do you think it is realistically, days, weeks ?


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

pictures, anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

fleagala said:


> pictures, anyone?


2nd post has a picture that sums it all up imho...


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'd be up for a sample of the new liquid rubber  Or am I too late?

James


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't see Rubber Dubber lasting half as long as that to be honest. If it does, I'll stand corrected and buy a tin and 5/6 more tins for my brother, father, girlfriend and 2 detailing neighbours!


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Its been on my tyres for 7 weeks now and still look great. If it dulls a little it takes secounds to buff it back but when its dull it still looks like a brand new tyre.
Spautopia will have some of the first batch run on there stand at the Bromley pageant on sunday if you want to see it in action.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Megs Hot Shine is my currenty choice, very shiny if not buffed off, doesnt last too long but now comes in a gel (bit like endurance) which may last longer


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

G220 said:


> 2nd post has a picture that sums it all up imho...


I was trying to divert the thread back to its original purpose, plus I wanted to see more pictures with different products. It has become a marketing thread!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

fair enough :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

To be honest the tyres look wet not particuly buffed or poslished. Is the finish dry to touch or will it come off onto your hand. And how long does it last?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

if its the same as the endurance, then it will be sticky to the touch unless buffed, which will also atract dust and possibly fling. but they do look shiney.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

This was done with Meguiars endurance, 2 coats, first was allowed to dry for about 3 hours then buffed the 2nd was allowed to dry for 2-3 hours then buffed to produce a more natural finish. and it stopes the freshly polished and zainoed car getting splattered with the stuff. I also like Autosmart highstyle on tyres.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ Really like that "look" on that beemer - they look very natural.



















On them is a couple of coats of some old turtle wax platinum series gel I had lying about, buffed off to a more natural shine, as opposed to full on gloss.

In the past with this product if you just slap it on too thick to get a gloss you often get awful "sling" all down the sides of the car, it's not a quick job to get it looking nice imo and is best let to dry then buff.

Hope that's another product for you to consider.


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

bromoco said:


> Its been on my tyres for 7 weeks now and still look great. If it dulls a little it takes secounds to buff it back but when its dull it still looks like a brand new tyre.
> Spautopia will have some of the first batch run on there stand at the Bromley pageant on sunday if you want to see it in action.


Can't wait to see it for real!


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Any more picturess?
I'm compiling my list of the next products to buy!


----------

